# Just Ordered....



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Hey guys i know its been a while since I have been on here, pictures are going to be up in the next few weeks of my new setup. I just ordered my K-Sport for the Cruze and these MSR rims. MSR™ 095 Wheels - Black Pearl PVD Rims.


I seriously can't wait to see these on your car. What size did you go with?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

18's son! So stoked.I order them with 4 new Falken tires (1700 shipped)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I second that. Just don't forget the pics. What are you doing with your stock wheels?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I second that. Just don't forget the pics. What are you doing with your stock wheels?


stock are 2012 LT wheels, they look great, they are the milled out ones, 5000 miles on rims and tires, $250 continentals, I will sell all for 800


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What size tires are you going with?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

sweet looking wheels! I'd sport those in a heartbeat, but $1700 even with tires is a bit more than I'd like to spend.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent looking wheels.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> Hey guys i know its been a while since I have been on here, pictures are going to be up in the next few weeks of my new setup. I just ordered my K-Sport coils for the Cruze and these MSR rims. MSR™ 095 Wheels - Black Pearl PVD Rims.


Wow those are exactly the style of rims that I love, make them gun metal grey and they'd be perfect IMHO.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet rims, looking forward to pics.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Sweet rims, looking forward to pics.


Agreed. 

The $1700 does not seem out of line considering the factory Michelins are $200+ each and nice rims start at $200 each sounds right to me.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What size tires are you going with?


225/45h


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice wheels and and I'm sure you'll have a nice drop. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

The coils should be here in a week, and my wheels will be another two weeks since they are custom made for the cruze


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone that is close to Williamsburg VA should come check out my new setup


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Good choice! I just picked up the same wheels in the hyperfinish/black. Got the last set in our bolt pattern for that colour. Spring needs to hurry up now!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> Anyone that is close to Williamsburg VA should come check out my new setup


Iil over 7 hrs away lol 
Soo you coming to the lordstown meet? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Iil over 7 hrs away lol
> Soo you coming to the lordstown meet? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Potentially


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Great choice! Can't wait to see the pics! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

just an update, wheels will be here in a week and Ksport coils will be installed by the end of the weekend


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Best of luck! I cannot wait to see the pictures!

Sent from my Telephunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Selling the factory wheels (tires and rims) off of my cruze for 800 firm..


----------



## Lunchbucket (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are sweet rims. I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Look what I found on my doorstep after work this afternoon, I will be installing these tonight and posting pics later, new wheels will be here tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Dope...lets see the pics when done.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Excited.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet get it done ASAP. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

BEFORE







AFTER


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Got everything adjusted today, will post final pics later


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks a bit too low for my taste, but those wheels looks so **** bad-a**! It's like they were made specifically for the car.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> It looks a bit too low for my taste, but those wheels looks so **** bad-a**! It's like they were made specifically for the car.


The height was adjusted today, it was raking. That was a pic I took right after it got taken off the jack stands. Thanks!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Got any side pics? Front looks tucked and back looks like it has a gap with that angle.

Wheels are nice though.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Car looks sick!:goodjob:


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> Got any side pics? Front looks tucked and back looks like it has a gap with that angle.
> 
> Wheels are nice though.


im about to go wash it and take some more pics, the rake was fixed today


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I might put in for the COTM


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a mean looking Cruze. COTM contender.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy **** you paid 1700 bucks for wheels and tires, my rotiforms did t even cost that much.looks good though i was gonna go with these but there just not as aggressive as i would have liked

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Holy **** you paid 1700 bucks for wheels and tires, my rotiforms did t even cost that much.looks good though i was gonna go with these but there just not as aggressive as i would have liked
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Seems about right to me. 
Bought 18" rims and tires back in 2007 for around the same price.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Seems about right to me.
> Bought 18" rims and tires back in 2007 for around the same price.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Wow, i paid a little over 1200 for my 19s with tires.I am the king of budget haha just kidding

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Wow, i paid a little over 1200 for my 19s with tires.I am the king of budget haha just kidding
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I still can't find any 19" rims anywere. Were di you get yours

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Wow, i paid a little over 1200 for my 19s with tires.I am the king of budget haha just kidding
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


My phone just died, but im letting it charge then im going to take pics, these are by far the nastiest rims for this car, I went to my buddies VW shop today, and my car is going to be on their website tonight lol, VW drivers are pretty hard to impress


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> My phone just died, but im letting it charge then im going to take pics, these are by far the nastiest rims for this car, I went to my buddies VW shop today, and my car is going to be on their website tonight lol, VW drivers are pretty hard to impress


i like these rims,i waas gonna get them but black friday rolled around and how can i pass up rotiforms for the same price haha.I know man vdubs see me and think why a chevy well thats the only cars i like chevy and vw.the cruze is not gonna be going fast so mind aswell make it look somewhat german and be american made.a pic of my car is floating around on facebook


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Im going to get my girlfriends camera and take some sick pics of my car on the beach this weekend.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Adjusted:


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Those are both at my buddies shop


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

In case you guys missed it, above is the final product.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice, I like it! Better pics soon please!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

2 new pics are up


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Car looks really good, man. Did you happen to take any pics during the install? Can you describe what's involved in the coil-over install? How does the car feel afterwards? Was it worth it? DETAILS MAN!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Its was literally three bolts in front 3 bolts in the back, the hardest part was cambering correctly because I went from 45s to 50s on the tire width, so I had some inner rub. But I adjusted the camber correctly so I would have to use spacers, the coils are ksports, its my second pair I have purchased highly recommend. The car rides great a little stiff if you aren't used to a racing suspension but I have complete control of the car, no under/over steer


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I will be more concise on step by step instructions for ksport install


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm just at work responding with my phone at the moment lol


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Add me on facebook for even more updates, looking at a new turbo kit from Garrett. My name is Joe Salama, default pic is a beach picture


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Add me on facebook for even more updates, looking at a new turbo kit from Garrett. My name is Joe Salama, default pic is a beach picture


Can't find you under that name...


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Officially added


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Car is looking great! Really like the stance! Very sinister!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Car is looking great! Really like the stance! Very sinister!
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


**** yea man, thanks, I was shooting for sinister.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you still have all the spring adjuster in the rears?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks great! Definitely shooting for that look on my car when it is its turn to get mods. I kept clicking on the pics trying to make them bigger :lol:


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

silverWS.6 said:


> That looks great! Definitely shooting for that look on my car when it is its turn to get mods. I kept clicking on the pics trying to make them bigger :lol:


Thanks man


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

silverWS.6 said:


> That looks great! Definitely shooting for that look on my car when it is its turn to get mods. I kept clicking on the pics trying to make them bigger :lol:


Right click on the pic and open it in a new tab/window. That will give you the full size version.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

try pulling one of the spring locks out or maybe 2 and black those side makers out already haha.The rear height is all dependent on the spring so the less you have there the lower the car will go.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> try pulling one of the spring locks out or maybe 2 and black those side makers out already haha.The rear height is all dependent on the spring so the less you have there the lower the car will go.


Ride hasn't settled yet gonna be about another week then it will be fully settled


----------

